# Lightroom Wedding Presets



## MohaimenK (Nov 8, 2010)

What are you guys using for this? What's your favorite ones? Secret??


----------



## RauschPhotography (Nov 8, 2010)

Really depends the mood of the picture, I suppose. I don't usually use many presets for pictures of the wedding party/formals, but I will use them on the artsy formals and a few candids/detail shots. One that really works for me is the "Old Fashion" preset. More times than not, I end up tweaking the preset to fit my needs or feel of the picture itself, so it's really hard to say if I ever use a "true" preset.


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 8, 2010)

I Saw a video of a company doing their wedding editing online. It was like a 10 min video. Basically they raised the exposure and vibrance as needed then they clicked on something called "Color Boost" on the side and it just popped everything in it. Beside the composition the colors were pretty dull, but the image just popped really well. Trying to figure out what that "color boost" preset is


----------



## el_shorty (Nov 8, 2010)

In the wedding photography forum I frequent these are recommended.
Presetopia
Kubota Image Tools
Get Totally Rad!


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks! I have seen the photoshop action site before but I will see the other 2 also!


----------



## ghache (Nov 8, 2010)

www.lightroomkillertips.com is full of amazing preset


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 8, 2010)

ghache said:


> www.lightroomkillertips.com is full of amazing preset



Thanks! :thumbup: I saw that yesterday. That's what I was telling SchwettyLens about earlier. How the first thing he does in the video is to change the camera profile and then go on from there. I'm new with LR3 but I think with this my workflow with be a lot better than doing through photoshop actions


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 8, 2010)

Also, kind of an off topic but is anyone here using more than one monitor for LR3? I purchased a new comp with 27" monitor (both should be here in the next couple weeks) and I have a 24" monitor laying around at home which I can use. Was thinking of using the main screen (27") to do all the editing while viewing the image by itself on the 24" monitor. Can that be done?


----------



## ghache (Nov 8, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Also, kind of an off topic but is anyone here using more than one monitor for LR3? I purchased a new comp with 27" monitor (both should be here in the next couple weeks) and I have a 24" monitor laying around at home which I can use. Was thinking of using the main screen (27") to do all the editing while viewing the image by itself on the 24" monitor. Can that be done?


 
ACtually, a second monitor is really usefull with lr3,

you can hold your picture to your second monitor. LR3 expand itself to your second monitor, you can compare the same picture with and without the changes you have made or simply compare it with another picture.


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 8, 2010)

ghache said:


> ACtually, a second monitor is really usefull with lr3,
> 
> you can hold your picture to your second monitor. LR3 expand itself to your second monitor, you can compare the same picture with and without the changes you have made or simply compare it with another picture.



:thumbup: Thanks! Excited for the comp to come then I can do it. Next step, buying a monitor calibrator and I should be good to go. Probably go with Spider 3


----------



## el_shorty (Nov 8, 2010)

ghache said:


> you can hold your picture to your second monitor..



^^^ That, or you can click on the secondary display icon on the filmstrip in Lightroom.







Or use the keyboard shortcut *F11 *(PC), *Cmd+F11* (Mac).


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 8, 2010)

el_shorty said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > you can hold your picture to your second monitor..
> ...



Thanks again! I just saw that in one of the youtube videos I was watching. Excited to work with 2 monitors soon as they new toys are here :mrgreen:
It should make workflow much faster!


----------

